# How to install a Makita 3612 C with a lifter and a Base Plate



## Julián Maldonado (Mar 5, 2013)

Hello friends:

I just bought a Saw Stop and wish to install the router under the extension table as a Router table but I don´t know which is the best lifter to use in this project:

Wich lifter base do you recomend to fit my 3612C router???

I saw UniLift but is tooooooo (over $ 600) expensive, the other I saw was the Router Raizer RZ100 (under $100). 

I also need the plate, wich is the best and why, aluminium or phenolick ??? 
and what is the recomended thickness ???.

Thanks for your help and recomendations.
Regards to all


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

I think you are better off with a stand alone router table. Many members install their routers in table saw extensions. This means you have to remove one set up to work with the other tool; anything you can do to reduce set up time is a bonus in my book.

The Router Raizer works very well. Both types of plates work, it is a personal preference.


----------

